# Comics  > Image Comics >  East of West Appreciation

## sungila

WolfAndCrow.jpg

Here's a new thread to discuss all things related to Hickman & Dragotta's incredible Image comic *East of West*

Hope to see some familiar folks in here and many more.

If you have important resources that might help readers, newcomers or anybody interested in learning more about East of West please post them here.

----------


## KeenerED

This is the first Hickman book I was able to start picking up from the start and I've been loving it.  
Has anyone heard how long this is planned to run?  It going well now, but would hate to see it get to dragging just to continue.  If that makes sense.

----------


## JaggedFel

I dont know a certain symmetry if ends on 66 though. Its obviously not going to 666.

----------


## KeenerED

LOL..well no.  It's a story that would like to continue for a long while, but it's also one that seems like it could be pretty finite.

----------


## Hero

Checking into the new East of West thread. Got caught up on the series with the Eisner nominee comiXology sale. Read the first two trades in an afternoon. I'm completely blown away by this series and consider it my current favorite ongoing.

----------


## Mamylon

East of West is a series that unironically uses the words "final form" (here) and it is wonderful.

----------


## mera

I picked it up at the suggestion of a buddy of mine; took reading issue 2 for me to be HOOKED. I love this series and characters. I feel that it is well written and kinda unique. I do have to agree with previous statements that this comic will have a final ending after so many issues. That being said, I don't really care. I love everything about this series so far. Love the art. I can't wait to read each issue as they come out.

----------


## spenny

I dropped off this series at issue 8. Nothing bad about it per se, but I just felt it was taking a while to get where I wanted it to go, and with Hickman's Avengers books on my pull, I thought I should give another creator a shot. Thinking about picking it up again digitally - who has been the focus of the last couple issues?

----------


## victorxd1999

Hickman has stated that the main story would probably last 30 issues but the entire run will last longer,  altough not more than 50. Also, just reread the trades, I really want this book to be collected in big sturdy hardcovers with lits of art extra's

----------


## Dark-Flux

Picked up the first 11 issues in the Eisner sale. Five issues in, really digging it.
The genre mash up works really well.

----------


## sungila

*Awesome to see so many EoW fans in here!*
To me, there isn't a more essential ongoing in Indy comics.  What Hickman & Dragotta are doing is something that has been needed for quite sometime.  To dig into the languishing landscape of apocalyptic comic literature and grasp fresh tendrils of life is revelatory.  I for one, have grown weary of art that sets out to accomplish nothing, that reiterates an isolating listlessness that heaps an already heavy overburdened sense of helpless upon the individual.  It was needed for a time, I suppose.  I clarion call and a soul's lament at the state of the world and the lack of meaningful means for changing things - a lack of substantial vision that could infuse true hope in the face so much 'knowing' how bad things are and continue to be.

Hickman & Dragotta aren't shying away from the darkness...they give it depth...they give it life...and they give it purpose.  White Death with his Split-Shadow (Crow and Wolf) - are flipping the scenario...they have broken from the fated 'message' of the horsemen...and that LOVE is the force compelling the defiance...is beautiful.

It's not a book that can easily be read issue to issue and thankfully the trades have been released with dutiful speed.  Yet, it's also not easy to put down the trades.  This story moves with the pacing of a novel but once your in the flow there's a sense of losing the shore...once you get in and swim out a ways...you find yourself in a vastness that draws you in and out...so you read on and re-read and read out of the panels into the possibilities that beckon from every perspective.  

Is there a character or group of characters that speaks to you above the others?
Who do you see as your hero and you who do you see as your adversary?

Is East of West a story of the End of Days or is it something different?

Have you had any 'Revelations' from you reading?

Attachment 562

_When God tried to chop Crow in two
He made woman
When God said: 'You win, Crow,'
He made the Redeemer._
poet; Ted Hughes from his collection "Crow"

----------


## daningotham

> *Awesome to see so many EoW fans in here!*
> To me, there isn't a more essential ongoing in Indy comics.  What Hickman & Dragotta are doing is something that has been needed for quite sometime.  To dig into the languishing landscape of apocalyptic comic literature and grasp fresh tendrils of life is revelatory.  I for one, have grown weary of art that sets out to accomplish nothing, that reiterates an isolating listlessness that heaps an already heavy overburdened sense of helpless upon the individual.  It was needed for a time, I suppose.  I clarion call and a soul's lament at the state of the world and the lack of meaningful means for changing things - a lack of substantial vision that could infuse true hope in the face so much 'knowing' how bad things are and continue to be.
> 
> Hickman & Dragotta aren't shying away from the darkness...they give it depth...they give it life...and they give it purpose.  White Death with his Black Shadows (Crow and Wolf) - are flipping the scenario...they have broken from the fated 'message' of the horsemen...and that LOVE is the force compelling the defiance...is beautiful.
> 
> It's not a book that can easily be read issue to issue and thankfully the trades have been released with dutiful speed.  Yet, it's also not easy to put down the trades.  This story moves with the pacing of a novel but once your in the flow there's a sense of losing the shore...once you get in and swim out a ways...you find yourself in a vastness that draws you in and out...so you read on and re-read and read out of the panels into the possibilities that beckon from every perspective.  
> 
> Is there a character or group of characters that speaks to you above the others?
> Who do you see as your hero and you who do you see as your adversary?
> ...


Ok, now I'm kinda scared to check out this series.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hanson724

Wanted to check in and proclaim my love for East of West. I re-read all of my issues and it reads much better that way with all of the moving parts that are going on. Even the last issue,which was basically just a set up issue, was great. The dialogue and art are top notch.

----------


## sungila

> Ok, now I'm kinda scared to check out this series.


:rolleyes: No, it's not your 'typical' super-hero comic.  It's a challenging and rewarding read.  Lots of room for different interpretations and plenty of room for various levels of appreciation.  Hope you'll get over your fear and give it a shot.

----------


## RoguishGurl

I'm still on the second trade, but so far it's wonderful!

----------


## cc008

Sounds about right.

----------


## Joker

Things are definitely coming to a head lately.

----------


## Park Slope Pixie

Well, this turned into some wack Kill Bill nonsense.  I'm out. After 4 years, a bitching buildup, and 34 issues.  It's been real.

----------


## Jinjonator

So I know we're supposed to be coming up on the end soon, but do we know exactly how many issues are left?

----------


## Hush

> So I know we're supposed to be coming up on the end soon, but do we know exactly how many issues are left?


The serie is supposed to end at issue #45, so seven issues left. I'm gonna miss this book  :Frown: 

source : https://twitter.com/NickDragotta/sta...36304480698370

----------


## cc008

> The serie is supposed to end at issue #45, so seven issues left. I'm gonna miss this book 
> 
> source : https://twitter.com/NickDragotta/sta...36304480698370


Me too. First non-Marvel comic I ever bought.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> The serie is supposed to end at issue #45, so seven issues left. I'm gonna miss this book 
> 
> source : https://twitter.com/NickDragotta/sta...36304480698370


It'll be a sad day when that happens. I was hoping it would go to at least 50-issues. Hell, a 75 or 100 would've been even better.

----------


## cc008

Just enjoying it while it lasts. I'll continue to purchase the OHC's as well. Worth having it in both formats.

----------


## JKtheMac

I have to admit I stopped reading this book thinking I would catch up once it was all over. That this is sooner rather than later is great news for me. I didnt find reading it month to month (or more) easy, and I realised it would probably read much better as an entire run. As the last trade approaches I will probably start from the beginning and read the last one when it arrives.

----------


## cc008

Admittedly, it is hard to follow monthly. I usually reread the previous issue every time a new one is out.

----------


## SicariiDC

Very hard to follow monthly. Super dope tho

----------


## Shaggy

> The serie is supposed to end at issue #45, so seven issues left. I'm gonna miss this book 
> 
> source : https://twitter.com/NickDragotta/sta...36304480698370


I had hoped that Year 3 would be longer than the previous ones, seems like there's still so much ground to cover. Oh well, I was prepared for around 45 issues though, they were aiming for something like that from the get go.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

but Hickman built such a rich deep universe it feels like it could go on as long as Fables did over at Vertigo. Sort of like Game of Thrones, lots of interesting characters that are still intriguing IF they survive the big battle...I am hoping this is the end of this stage of East of West and a new volume wouldn't be out of the question some time down the road because I can't see how they can wrap everything up in 7 issues with so many interesting characters in so many different places.

----------


## John Keyt

> Admittedly, it is hard to follow monthly. I usually reread the previous issue every time a new one is out.


I have to do the same .

----------

